# Fear of Loud Noise Phobia



## acuragirl78

Please respond if you are going through this as well. Please share your stories because I definately have plenty. :hide


----------



## CavedIn

I've got this fear as well. It made it really difficult in school because I'd have panic attacks waiting for the school bell to ring, and also having SA I'd feel self-conscious about others seeing me panic about it or seeing me jump. I don't bother going to the cinema anymore, partly because of SA and partly because it's too loud for me, and I don't like getting frights. The last time I went I wore ear plugs which helped a little but it was still loud. I don't go to firework displays and I've been a bit put off going to concerts and the theatre. I even get a little edgy if I'm near a telephone in fear that it'll ring or being near a toaster! I've had my worst panic attacks over it, when I was anticipating the loud noise and because of the fear of people watching me get flustered over it and getting a fright. 
It's nice I'm not alone but I'm sorry you go through it too. :hug 
Hows it affected your life?


----------



## Oleo

Yes, especially when I'm already anxious for one reason or other loud noises can make me literally jump.. I once had a slight panic attack in a really loud bar where the music was quiet at times and infernally noisy at others and I had to leave. 

Also I'm concerned about my hearing (dreaming of becoming a music major next year), so if I've forgotten my earplugs when going to bars, band practice, gigs and so on I will feel lousy all the time as I hear the sound cracking in my ear. Luckily I make a point of remembering them and often succeed. At the moment almost no tinnitus


----------



## Peanuts

I don't think I fear loud noises as much as that they make me anxious. If I am someplace and the noise level is really loud I can feel my anxiety just go through the roof. It's like I have to leave and get someplace quiet so I can recover my frazzled nerves. Loud movies or even concerts don't always affect me the same way strangly especially if I like the entertainment. It's usually the crowds there that cause me more anxiety than the noise. But I do need my peace and quiet and I think that's why I tend to be alone a lot.


----------



## acuragirl78

*Re: re: Fear of Loud Noise Phobia*

Thanks for responding. Atleast I know I am not crazy after all. Maybe we can continue to update each other on our daily struggles.


----------



## tired_tool

Loud...I jump at the sound of camera shutters in conferences (hate digicams that make those fake shutter sounds unnecessarily). Then at movie hall I have to sit all the way dug firmly into the seat so that whenever I jump at the sound of a gunshot (in all its Dolby DTS / THQ glory), people behind me can't see me. Hmmm...lets see, there was this conference where the national anthem was being played by a band and I was unfortunate enough to be two rows away from them...here I was standing shaking and jumping at every sound from the drums.

I read somewhere it means you are over stressed :con


----------



## acuragirl78

*Re: re: Fear of Loud Noise Phobia*

Actually I saw a counseler for the first time this week about my phobia. She said that the anxiety is from a secret. Like if you have something that you keep inside of you that you don't lie about but just don't get out, that it can cause anxiety. Maybe that can help someone. :idea


----------



## H.awkeyeM.att

I usually jump at loud, unexpected noises, but I don't really fear hearing it.


----------



## jessing

I used to always jump at loud noises in middle and high school. Every time the door slammed, someone caughed or sneezed and even when the teacher called my name in class!! fortunetly I don't notice this problem nearly as much..i still get a little startled sometimes, but I don't literally jump out of my chair anymore..no my social anxiety is manifested in a major bludshing problem.....which in all reality is worse for me!!!! as far as the jumping at loud noises..try to realax and instead of waiting for the noise...try to focus on other things and get your mind off your fear..hope this helps..i feel your pain..i reallly do


----------



## ghostgurl

That would be me. I hate fireworks for that reason.


----------



## Faded Lines

Loud repetitive noises drive me insane. I don't know why. People literally think I am insane because I physically cringe and I start to close my eyes and stuff. I don't know why I do it, but I just can't stand noises like clinking and clanking.


----------



## oceanchief

I find I hate festivals and clubs so much that I have vowed never to go to either again. This has caused various problems with girlfriends, and to a lesser extent my friends. I always used to beat myself up about it because i felt i was missing out, but never to the point where I would consider going again. Now, when i enter a relationship I try to let them know my boundaries but whether they accept them or not is another issue.

Also, sometimes i find if loud noises catch me off guard I will scare quite easily, and my anxiety levels will hit the roof. For instance, if someone says 'Hello' and i didnt realise they were there I immediately become shell shocked/dumb struck and say something stupid.


----------



## Shazza

I hope someone can clear up this for me
i do not think i have so much of a phobia, i do not get anxious, i go to loud bars, etc.

i tend to day dream or even when i know its coming i jump and scream when i hear thunder, sirens, fire alarms, or a loud bang. if i am in a train and it jerks a bit i will jump and scream. even if i am warned that they will test our fire alarm.

it started with me constantly getting startled, i'd forget there are people around me, and they suddenly talk to me... i will jump, or even a colleague sneezing.
recently i jumped when my desk phone rang, but it never happens with my mobile phone as its an ascending sound, and i can hear it coming. but my desk phone hardly rings, so when it does it scares me. its getting worse by the day.

could someone shed some light please, i am not sure what my problem is.


----------



## crazyg

Shazza said:


> I hope someone can clear up this for me
> i do not think i have so much of a phobia, i do not get anxious, i go to loud bars, etc.
> 
> i tend to day dream or even when i know its coming i jump and scream when i hear thunder, sirens, fire alarms, or a loud bang. if i am in a train and it jerks a bit i will jump and scream. even if i am warned that they will test our fire alarm.
> 
> it started with me constantly getting startled, i'd forget there are people around me, and they suddenly talk to me... i will jump, or even a colleague sneezing.
> recently i jumped when my desk phone rang, but it never happens with my mobile phone as its an ascending sound, and i can hear it coming. but my desk phone hardly rings, so when it does it scares me. its getting worse by the day.
> 
> could someone shed some light please, i am not sure what my problem is.


I get this sometimes too. I tend to be quite a high strung person even if my social anxiety is not triggered so if I hear a loud noise, I'll react because my body is generally tense. The noise startles me even though it's just something benign like the phone ringing. I guess some people have over reactive nervous systems. It's like our bodies are always on hyper-alert, ready to kick in the 'fight or flight' response. It's not so much a phobia as just our body's response to something it hasn't anticipated. That's my opinion, anyway.

I think alot of people experience it at some point. My boss jumps whenever she is concentrating hard on something. It could also just mean that your mind is focused on one thing and like you said, you just kind of forget everything else around you until a noise brings you back to reality.


----------



## SAgirl

I do get anxious when I go to loud bars. I don't like crowds all that much. I do like fireworks. Though I like loud music, I don't like to play it loud. It is so sensitive on my ears that it is ridiculous. 

One time I was in the back of someone's car and they didn't want to turn down the music it was hurting my ears so badly. They just laughed about it. I didn't think that it was so funny.


----------



## CutInStoneByElements

Loud noises make me extremely alert. My sense are extremely sharp and my parents and friends are always wondering why I get jumpy/edgy at times.


----------



## Hallran

I jump at a lot of loud noises, but I only fear them when I know they're coming. For instance, if I wake up about a half hour before my alarm I can't get back to sleep because I'm afraid the alarm will scare me. I'm scared of being scared!

I also can't see horror movies in theatres cause the sound is way too loud at all the scary/action parts.


----------



## bezoomny

I'm incredibly jumpy and very very easily startled by noise. I had sensory integration issues as a kid, they've never been properly solved. I'm hypersensitive to my environment and small changes in it.


----------



## childofsolitude

You know what? Now that I think about it, the other day my mom was getting pans out from a cabinet and my anxiety was kicking in high gear. I think it's the chaotic sounds that drive me crazy.


----------



## Zen Mechanics

when i was younger i used to reeeeally hate loud noises, i'd get really really scared of them i think i must have had super sensitive hearing cos they HURT. i remember when i was like 4 we used to go to the dragsters, and even though we were wayyy away from the track and i had huge ear muffs on i still remember running off into the carpark when they started cos i was so scared. i dunno when it happened exactly but at some point this fear dissapeared (probably about the time i started playing drums ha). and now whenever i go to huge festivals or clubs i'm always right up against the speakers, love the feeling of the bass.


----------



## Okami

Yes i thought I was the only one with this problem, I jump at any loud noises and my anxiety would go through the roof if I know it's coming or a teacher would suddenly yell out in class I would violently jump and everyone would stare at me and laugh under their breath.
I think it has partially to do with the fact that I was bullied a lot in school and I didn't have any friends and I would always get picked or ignored by everyone which brings me to the second reason which is the fact that I have a hearing loss called a cookie bite.
You just have to learn to live with it and I don't like it in the cinema when I jump and people stare at you like theres something wrong with you and mum turns to you and says 'did that make you jump' I see it as a sign of weakness that any people can pick it up and start hassling you about it.
So thats my story


----------



## citizen_erased

Now i come to think about it, i think at least _some_ loud noises increase my anxiety levels, whether i know they're coming or not. I always tend to jump at loud, short noises, like a gunshot on tv or a balloon bursting (i can't actually bring myself to pop them because of the noise :um ). Also if i'm stuck around people who are arguing/shouting at each other and can't get away it makes my anxiety worse.


----------



## Calamity

I'm very sensitive to all noise, not just loud noises. I get very irritated by the sound of eating/drinking, snoring, dogs barking, children crying/screaming, tapping or any other repetitive noise. It can get so bad that I usually have to leave the room or escape some other way. I'm not sure why I am so sensitive or if it is related at all with my anxiety. All I can say is I am very thankful for ipods and noise dampening headphones. :yes


----------



## Joe1978

I can realte -- I am definitely noise sensitive. I get startled very easily. Although I love horror movies, watching them in a movie theatre can be trying, especially when I am jumping out of my seat half the time. opcorn


----------



## Nickel

Calamity said:


> I'm very sensitive to all noise, not just loud noises. I get very irritated by the sound of eating/drinking, snoring, dogs barking, children crying/screaming, tapping or any other repetitive noise. It can get so bad that I usually have to leave the room or escape some other way. I'm not sure why I am so sensitive or if it is related at all with my anxiety. All I can say is I am very thankful for ipods and noise dampening headphones. :yes


I'm the same way. I get very annoyed when people make noise especially in the morning. Sometimes I just hate the TV and the radio and people talking.


----------



## pennyserenade

Yeah, not just loud noise, but noise in general. However you define noise. To me it's discordant, invasive, repetitive or unpredictable kinds of sounds - wailing sirens, cars beeping, people shrieking, somebody typing, a tv or hifi on too loud, fireworks... I really wish they'd invent earplugs which literally blocked out all sound. 

The worse thing about where I live is the flat overlooks a car park where local kids play football by kicking the ball against a garage door. It sounds very stupid I'm sure but I have a phobia about footballs and just the sound of the ball scuffing and banging and the kids yelling and shouting makes me want to go out there and rip their heads off.


----------



## phobic

I am 64. All my life I have been scared of thunders, firecrackers, uncorking champans, Balloons, guns reports… I am a secluded person. A real hell of a life. I had to immigrate to a country with little danger of sudden explosions, with all the consequences on my family and professional life. The story is very long and too sad. Although I have found such a country, here are storms in the summers. I have to be at home, in a special room constructed to isolate noises, and avoiding social invitations.
Half a dozen psychiatrists, 2 psychologists, 3 hypnotists, 2 neurologists, all kind of therapies, medicines, exercises,,, and an enormous amount of money: Cero results.
Phobic


----------



## Hot Chocolate

I actually dislike the sound of toilet flushing..


----------



## Zam

Yes, I have fear of loud noises since young. Never got over it. It doesn't help to live in big cities either. My family members think I need psychiatric help. I'm scared of sounds from bass (in music), thunder, hammers, laughters, kitchen cabinets and even screams from a child. I dislike family gatherings because they talked too loudly. I cringed and once even sobs with pillow over my head to drown out the noise. I attended rock concerts 4 times so far, but must have earplugs all the time. I don't go to concerts anymore and avoid places with loud speakers. When I invited guests to my house, I drink a glass of wine before their arrival so as to subdue my noise anxiety. There is no medicine for this and I have to live with it. Anybody knows if this can be genetic? I know my aunt and a female cousin (from mother's side) have the same. 

Is there a name for this anxiety? Hopefully friends can understand it better if they can check it out from wikipedia or something. :yes


----------



## UltraShy

I wouldn't have bought a .357 Mag if I had a noise phobia. But then the noise is hardly a surprise since I'm in control of pulling the trigger & I'm the sort who'd wear ear plugs under ear muffs for double layer hearing protection.

Blasting away with a gun is far less annoying than our new & louder refrigerator or my computer that seems to have a leaf blower for cooling.


----------



## Andrei

*hi I'm new here and I just want to share my experiences to you guys,, I just search something about my "big big" problem on the net and I found this website...here in the Philippines it is our tradition every New year and Christmas to have FIRECRACKERS and FIREWORKS (we inherent this tradition from the Chinese people because they believe the more loud sound we make, the more bad spirits will go away *CRAP*). I'm really really scared and I quickly panic when I hear loud bangs outside our house. Adults and children really enjoy playing with Firecrackers!!!! Even before the celebration. My family and friends doesn't understand me, sometimes laugh about it and call me a WEIRDO. I'm really happy because now I know I'm not the only one who has this phobia and I really want to be cured because I can't help being tease by my friends and family....even popping balloons scares me. i want help. thanks!*


----------



## Andrei

*hi I'm new here and I just want to share my experiences to you guys,, I just search something about my "big big" problem on the net and I found this website...here in the Philippines it is our tradition every New year and Christmas to have FIRECRACKERS and FIREWORKS (we inherent this tradition from the Chinese people because they believe the more loud sound we make, the more bad spirits will go away *CRAP*). I'm really really scared and I quickly panic when I hear loud bangs outside our house. Adults and children really enjoy playing with Firecrackers!!!! Even before the celebration. My family and friends doesn't understand me, sometimes laugh about it and call me a WEIRDO. I'm really happy because now I know I'm not the only one who has this phobia and I really want to be cured because I can't help being tease by my friends and family....even popping balloons scares me. i want help. thanks!*


----------



## Metric

This reminds me of a link I think that was in the AvPD thread.

Maybe SA is directly linked to being a HSP?

http://www.hsperson.com/


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I thought everyone was afraid of loud noises. They're startling to regular people but I suppose shouldn't cause panic attacks, right?

Sometimes I'll have a delayed reaction to something, like a smoke alarm going off.


----------



## refined_rascal

I wouldn't say I have a phobia of loud noises, but I'm definitely sensitive to them. I have to sleep with earplugs in because every little noise keeps me awake. I also get startled very easily by sudden noises; they don't even have to be very loud.


----------



## jeffma

*any ideas of causes*

my mom used to scream at any of us kids if we made the least bit of noise. if we coughed she would scream at us to get a drink of water, if the tv was on loud she would literally scream as loud as she could that the tv was too loud or the radio was too loud. im cringing right now thinking about it and am fairly certain that i get alot of my anxious tendencies from my mom genetically and from growing up with her. also i used to live upstairs in an apartment and it would drive me crazy if the people underneath me are being loud or if someone outside had a loud stereo, thoughts would scream through my head a thousand miles an hour, i never had the balls to ever go tell the person to turn it down or anything though. and its weird because i go out of my way not to let my existence intrude upon anyone else, often to my detriment.


----------



## jauble

Hello everyone! I am happy to have found this thread and to have realized I am not alone in getting panicked over noises.No one seems to understand why I start having panic attacks when I hear dogs barking, but I do. I had previously gotten panic attacks from hearing my neighbors do ANYTHING in their apartments and this went on for 5 years. I thought I solved my problem when my husband and I rented a house- everything was fine for 2 months until another new neighbor moved in with a dog that barked 5 hours a night for 3 weeks straight. We complained to them and now the dog doesn't bark as often, but whenever it does, I immediately have a racing heartbeat and get a sick feeling in my stomach. It's just the pitch of the bark, if I hear another dog barking -nothing- but this particular dog makes me panic. Last week another dog started barking for hours and now I actually dread going home in anticipation of the barking. I have been going to therapy for 12 months and started taking anti-anxiety meds 2 weeks ago. I am hoping to overcome this before I make my husband move yet again.


----------



## Asthmatic.

I have a fear of mysterious noises, not loud noises. My brother and I both are. We used to have a GameCube and everytime it didn't work it made this scary noise so everytime we turned it on we covered our ears incase it didn't work. I also have this one song that I have to skip the first 45 seconds because the beginning scares me. Sorry, I know this isn't the same thing you have but I thought I'd mention it anyway..


----------



## eagleheart

Oh man!! For me, I wouldn't call it a phobia, but I don't like sudden loud noises. 

I hate it when we go to a play where they have to use caps to represent gunshots. I went to one recently and they had to do it something like seven or nine times - no, I didn't get used to it after the first couple times. I was so on edge the whole time, waiting for the next BANG... or POP... whatever.

Also at the Nova Scotia International Tattoo, they set off cannons or something like that, and I felt like I jumped a foot out of my seat. After something like that happens once, I'm on edge for the duration of the event, because it could happen again any time.

I even get uneasy when I see balloons in restaurants and stuff because half the time some kid ends up popping them and scaring the daylights out of me.

Non-sudden loud noises that irritate me include the suffocating droning of dozens of voices in a crowded place like a busy restaurant - I feel disoriented sort of, and I might get a headache. 

Also, the screaming of babies pierces my brain. 

However, I often do play the music I love up loud.

Someone mentioned a cell phone - do you guys notice that some television sets make a really high-pitched noise? Those are painful.


----------



## 68reevey

I am 13 and have this quite bad i have had it since i was young. I struggle in school and none of the teacher know. I only have one teacher who knows and lets me work in a different room. I cant stand fire works, concerts, claping, thunder anything like that. i would like to know on ways to try and get over this fear please help.:um


----------



## Zam

Hi,
Welcome. I'm quite busy at work now and just like to post a quick reply to you. I tried this method: mental shut out. It is something I do whenever I sense the noise anxiety attack coming on. I shut out mentally to the loud noise by thinking deeply into another problem at hand, eg. how to solve sudoko, or mental tracing the route to a favourite place. The trick is not to think about the loud noise (existing or coming on). Anything like that can help me to 'mentally' shut out the noise around. It works for me and I hope it can help you too (hopefully you'll outgrow this anxiety).

Have to go now.... Good luck.


----------



## laura024

The bell and doors opening and closing bother me. Sometimes I jump when someone coughs loudly or drops a book. If I'm not thinking about it, I usually won't freak out over a loud noise. This one teacher always walks in my English class to get coffee. Once he walked in the room and screamed "AIR RAID!" which is from One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest. I got so scared. Then he did it AGAIN before he left the room. That is why I had to transfer out of his class last year. I couldn't stand his sudden outbursts.


----------



## Coward

I have this, definitely. 

My brother picked-up on it and used to torment me with crazily-loud music. Car horns make me jump. Barking dogs make me jump even when I know they're going to bark, (so I have time to prepare).

I don't like using the vacuum cleaner when I'm alone in the house because the noise of the vacuum cleaner would be sufficiently masking any sounds of anyone approaching me from behind. A figure with a twisted, marked face and dead eyes. Wearing black. Very upright posture and slow moving arms.


----------



## Recluser

I have a phobia of bangs too. It slightly eased as I got older but it's still there as a huge inconvenience. Balloons, fireworks etc... I've never heard of anyone with a cure or anyone ever getting over the phobia.

Interestingly, I used to also fear flashes (like lightning or camera flashes) but that has dropped significantly. 

I feel like the 'sudden-ness' has something to do with these fears but I can't figure them out.


----------



## Princessa

I'm happy to found this web. I experienced with this phobia since i was a kid. It starting fear of sound at the theater, music box, drums, thunder, repetitive voice like clock, sounds came from basket ball bounce, microwave timer, etc. It really makes me sick and want to run away from there. I didn't go to club. Once I had when my boss ask me, it's really scary. I've got cold sweat, fast heartbeat, and feels want to throw up. But, it getting worse after I'm giving birth especially to my daughter's toys which complete by bell. I will hiding it. Please help me ..


----------



## LALoner

acuragirl78 said:


> Please respond if you are going through this as well. Please share your stories because I definately have plenty. :hide


I'm not so much afraid of loud noises as I am of making them. It was a lot worse when I was a kid. When I was young and finished crapping and needed to flush the toilet I'd first get my pants back on, open the bathroom door all the way and then reach over to the handle from as far away as I could and then run away right after turning it. And I always held my farts in until I could let them out quietly. Halfway through my freshman year of college my roommates told me that they had never heard me fart at all and if I didn't start farting out loud they were going to tell everyone in school I was gay. So I had to learn how to fart out loud at 18, cuz I didn't want any rumors started and they seemed pretty serious about it.


----------



## kazzarazz09

*I hear you*



pennyserenade said:


> Yeah, not just loud noise, but noise in general. However you define noise. To me it's discordant, invasive, repetitive or unpredictable kinds of sounds - wailing sirens, cars beeping, people shrieking, somebody typing, a tv or hifi on too loud, fireworks... I really wish they'd invent earplugs which literally blocked out all sound.
> 
> The worse thing about where I live is the flat overlooks a car park where local kids play football by kicking the ball against a garage door. It sounds very stupid I'm sure but I have a phobia about footballs and just the sound of the ball scuffing and banging and the kids yelling and shouting makes me want to go out there and rip their heads off.


I have the same problem with loud noises, which only got worse recently. I am going through difficult times at the moment with losing jobs continuously and having to end a long-term relationship. I think it is worse because I am stuck at home, whilst looking for jobs and I feel trapped and everything seems to annoy me, like I could go crazy and do something not like me. I react to kids screaming and cars screeching mainly. I don't jump but I get panic attacks and feel like I want to either escape or go strangle someone. I guess work was an escape for me and now I am back at home again :afr

I am glad I can talk about it on here with you fellow sufferers because everyone else thinks you are weird. I just like all of you on here want to be able to live a NORMAL life with reacting to these things!

I am trying meditation (relaxation exercises) as well as subliminal tapes like louise hay. I also use music to block out background noise when I get really bad but I know I have to expose myself to try and get over this thing. I know its mind over matter, but it's not easy. :roll


----------



## kazzarazz09

Thanks Zam. I will give it a try


----------



## Some Russian Guy

I feel terrible when I hear children screaming very loudly. And teenagers also. If it's in a subway I go to another car... I also try and avoid riding a bus, where teens are traveling after school. Because they talk very loud or laugh like idiots, and I hate that. :mum


----------



## Anxiety75

This sounds like hypersensitivity. I think it is common on ppl with anxiety. Elaine Aron has a book called The Highly Sensitive Person and noise is one of the things that bothers ppl with this.


----------



## almanzanavywife85

*My fear*

I have been afraid of loud noises since I was 3 years old so now that I'm 24 and married it affects my life greatly. I didn't join the military due to my fear of guns and fireworks. I have gotten over fear of loud drums but can't bring myself to go to a concert due to my fear that they will have fireworks or explosives. My whole life this has affected me and I didn't realize anyone else had this fear when I was 3 I had a firecracker thrown a foot in front of me and ever since than I have been scared.


----------



## John_in_SF

Anxiety75 said:


> TElaine Aron has a book called The Highly Sensitive Person and noise is one of the things that bothers ppl with this.


I think you hit it on the head. It's completely normal to jump at a sudden loud noise. But "loud" is different for different people. If you're highly sensitive then you get conditioned to fear noises which don't bother most people.

I am definitely one of those people who cringes and starts backing out of the room when anyone start playing with a balloon. . .


----------



## jeffma

I have a fear loud noises and a fear of confrontation, especially fun when youre job entails you listen for loud noises and then go confront the people making them.


----------



## Under Pressure

When I was a little kid, I was petrified of balloons. I avoided them like the plague. I was always afraid that they would pop if I got near them.


----------



## Biscuit

It scares me, any loud noise, but it also irritates me. People laughing or being obnoxious, sirens made me cry once in the middle of the street, people yelling...actually it is mostly people being loud or making big gestures. It makes me feel like i'm on fire...it makes me withdrawn and irritated and afraid (like an injured animal, almost).

Also sometimes just sounds. Rhythmic or constant sounds are okay, but sometimes the sound of the tap running drives me crazy, or footsteps. I'll have to physically leave the room.

Loud noises are so intrusive, they force themselevs into you.


----------



## Crimson

I suffer from something that's apparently called *Soft Sound Sensitivity Syndrome* or *Misophonia*. I always thought it was just one of my strange personality quirks, but I just found out this was a real disorder.

In short: I am allergic to the sound of other people eating. No joke. Listening to people crunching, chomping and smacking their lips causes me unbearable distress. Some kind of phobia or OCD-related issue I think.

For more info read this thread:
http://forums.chat-hyperacusis.net/tool/post/danmalcore/vpost?id=1380172


----------



## Zam

Biscuit said:


> It scares me, any loud noise, but it also irritates me. People laughing or being obnoxious, sirens made me cry once in the middle of the street, people yelling...actually it is mostly people being loud or making big gestures. It makes me feel like i'm on fire...it makes me withdrawn and irritated and afraid (like an injured animal, almost).
> 
> Also sometimes just sounds. Rhythmic or constant sounds are okay, but sometimes the sound of the tap running drives me crazy, or footsteps. I'll have to physically leave the room.
> 
> Loud noises are so intrusive, they force themselevs into you.


Hi, I've come back to this forum again to find solace with fellow sufferers of loud noises.

Thanks Biscuit. You've penned the same sentiments as I have about loud people. I've avoided them or not engage in any conversation with them. Now I think I've regressed to be socially inadequate because of my silence in gatherings. But that's okay, I really need that peace and quiet.


----------



## Alone42Long

We use to have a yearly med exam & the hearing I would score 25 where the avg. person is 10. It worked to 2.5x more sensitive hearing. I don't enjoy people at my job out of blue hollaring at someone even tho they are playing or slamming windows & such. I look half expecting an injury or accident to have happened but they are just clowning. Squelling children in stores & movies can become annoying if dwells on for very extended periods. Or high pitch kind of like the old finger nails on the chalkboard stuff.

Maybe there is a connection in the brain. I've seen studies where they show the sight & hearing area & when a person is blinded the sight area is used(fires or whatever (it's been a while)) along with the hearing for hearing. That is why a blind individuals hearing seems enhanced. They literally have a greater area of their brain processing sound.


----------



## ApplePie

*can't be a normal teenager*

It's nice to know that I'm not the only one that goes through this, although it seems like it. It's expecially the worst today on the 4th of July because of fireworks. My friends ask me if I want to go down to the park to hang out and watch the fireworks with them and I have to come up with a "reason" why I can't. I have a hard time going to the theater and not putting kleenex or toilet paper in my ears to lower the sound level. The only time I don't do that is whenever I'm with friends because It's so embarassing. If I see someone with a balloon inside somewhere, like in a resturant or someone just randomly having one, I try and get as far away as possible from it, or if I can't, then I can't keep from watching it to make sure whoever has it isn't about to pop it or isn't doing something that could pop it. If they start to do something like that my heartbeat goes way up and I start to panic. What's weird though, is that I have no problem with music being loud. I love to listen to my iPod full blast and I can go to concerts and stand right by the speakers (though I am worried that they're might be fireworks or something like that so I have to look down the stage to make sure I don't see anything that fireworks could come out of). I'm tired of not being able to live a normal teenage life because of being terrified of sudden loud noises. Sorry it's such a long post, but if anyone has any advice or any ways to get over this fear please please please let me know.


----------



## preggocupcake84

*Loud & sudden noise phobia for as long as I can remember...*

I was looking around online on this 'wonderful' loud holiday that I detest because of my loud & sudden noise issue, and found this forum.
Anyways, I'm 25 years old, I have an almost 4 year old daughter, preggo with the second one, and married. Thankfully, though my hubby doesn't understand my strange fear/phobia, he doesn't find it funny or anything like that. My little 4 year old girl LOVES fireworks, etc. and seems to have no fear whatsoever, which I am soooo grateful for. I do NOT like it that I can't enjoy doing that stuff with her, but I am at least grateful that she's happy to do these things for the holidays.
I've had this fear, phobia, anxiety problem...whatever you wanna call it...for as long as I can remember! According to my mom, my first few 4th of July's I loved the big city fireworks and the little ones you can buy in the store or whatever with no problem, then suddenly I flipped out one year over the city fireworks, and had a problem with loud noises in general ever since of that nature...guns, fireworks, cars back firing randomly, balloons popping etc. would freak me out. Now, the sight of a toy pop gun in a little child's hand, someone blowing a balloon up, an old rickety car that looks like it'd probably backfire on takeoff, sends me over the edge. Adult guns, fireworks, etc. are horrific...
I can't go into a restaurant or whatever where there's balloons. Everything else around me kinda fades away and all I can focus on is the balloons and the fear of one of them randomly popping. The 4th of July and New years Eve are horrible for me. I just want to stay locked up in my house with earplugs in. I've tried sitting through fireworks displays both as an adult and child, and ended up crying and feeling like I was having a horrible anxiety attack and was trapped. I fired a gun once and blacked out for a few seconds. I've popped a balloon in an empty garage and screamed bloody murder as a kid. A car back fired once, when I wasn't expecting it, and I was freaked out for days on end to be on the road again.
I've tried scaring myself into scaring myself out of my fear if you know what I mean, I've tried to ignore it and just shut it off, I've tried overcoming it by creating loud sudden noises myself...nothing seems to help. Here I am sitting inside with the dog, while my husband and daughter light up sparklers outside :um and I'm scared stiff as it gets later, and I am sure louder.
I think its partly the unexpected sudden bang or pop sound, but also partly the actual loud noise myself. I used to not be able to decipher which one it was that I hated, but I am thinking its both truly. I have considered hypnosis or something like that, especially now that I have a family of my own and would really truly love to be able to enjoy the holidays with them...
Anyways, I am soooooo glad I found this forum. It makes me feel at least a tiny bit better on this all too loud holiday that I am not the only one out there with such a fear....my mom used to get upset and mad at me on the 4th of of July especially, my friends used to make fun of me about it, and everyone else just doesn't know what to say and thinks its weird or something :afr
If anyone has found any sort of technique which seems to work for the sudden noise fear aspect of it for sure, it'd be greatly appreciated to know about it. Of the two issues, I think the suddenness is the worst. Knowing something is going to be louder than I can handle, at least gives me time to anticipate and plug my ears and get away from it...not knowing it and the random loud popping sends me into a severe panic attack type state.


----------



## SouthJersey123

I freak out if people are talking VERY loudly or making lots of noise (sighing heavily, tapping things, moving around quickly). But, I only freak out about this at work or school when I'm the most "anxious"! Ex: I'm inputting stuff on Excel and focusing on what I'm doing (kind of zoned out b/c of SA...ignoring people, hoping they don't try to talk to me) and all of a sudden 3 co-workers approach the woman next to me and start talking loudly about the pizza they're getting for lunch and start laughing so hard my desk shakes. THIS...makes my heart race, my palms sweat and my mind start to panic - "omg, are they going to ask me to go with them and I'll have to talk to answer? will I have to turn around and look at them in the eyes? are they looking at me b/c my face is freezing up and I look angry? are they laughing at me?" At this point, I can't focus on the work but I still act like I'm fully focused to avoid conversation <sigh> anyone else relate???


----------



## arntk519

yeah I dislike paraides and concerts. I'm always afraid that since the music makes my heart beat iregularly that it'll cause me to have a heart attack and die right then.


----------



## Arachne

I never told you but this post was how i found out about SAS.
This is my greatest phobia of them all. I get anxiety attacks from it. Thanks to it I'm afraid of balloons and lightning. Thanks to it, I can't sleep in deep silence.
I have maaaany stories. I never got over this phobia, and I think I never am going to.


----------



## whatev133

I get startled by everything. Balloons are the one thing that I get completely irrational about. I can't even be near them. I think it stems from me popping one when I was a little kid and a piece of the balloon slapped against my skin and hurt it. 
I also cannot stand being around fireworks and guns.
And toasters....this is really silly. whenever I put something in the toaster, I walk into the other room, so I don't get startled as bad.


----------



## styler5

So is there some sort of training that makes you less sensitive to loud noises?


----------



## steve p.

akstylish said:


> So is there some sort of training that makes you less sensitive to loud noises?


Honestly it's like overcoming a fear of anything. The key is to start small and gradually work your way up to more difficult situations.

For example, if you're afraid of crowded public transportation, start riding it during very slow hours for only short periods of time - going one or two stops in the middle of the afternoon when no one else is on. Then, gradually increase the difficulty - when it's slightly more crowded, and ride it for more stops.

The same approach could be applied to overcoming a fear of loud noises. Make a list of the types of loud noises that scare you, and assign each a difficulty rating of 1-10. Once you have your list, start with the easier ones towards the bottom, and over the course of several months, make it a goal to work your way up, and to eventually face the most difficult ones near the top.

I've done this to overcome many fears, including crowded places and public speaking. It really does work... there is nothing more energizing than overcoming your fears.

Cheers


----------



## Ligyrophobic Girl

Andrei said:


> *hi I'm new here and I just want to share my experiences to you guys,, I just search something about my "big big" problem on the net and I found this website...here in the Philippines it is our tradition every New year and Christmas to have FIRECRACKERS and FIREWORKS (we inherent this tradition from the Chinese people because they believe the more loud sound we make, the more bad spirits will go away *CRAP*). I'm really really scared and I quickly panic when I hear loud bangs outside our house. Adults and children really enjoy playing with Firecrackers!!!! Even before the celebration. My family and friends doesn't understand me, sometimes laugh about it and call me a WEIRDO. I'm really happy because now I know I'm not the only one who has this phobia and I really want to be cured because I can't help being tease by my friends and family....even popping balloons scares me. i want help. thanks!*


That's exactly what happens to me. I can't stand any sound similar to an explosion, which includes firecrackers, fireworks, guns, balloons... it's horrible, mainly on Christmas, as you said. 
My friends don't know about my problem because I'm ashamed of telling them, and I feel so ridiculous "hiding" at home with my earphones while they're enjoying any pyrotechnic show. In fact, when the explosions sound very near and loud I have to turn my music so loud that after some minutes it even hurts, but I'd do anything just to avoid hearing the bangs :|

I know this doesn't help much, but I felt identified with your situation and just wanted to say you're not the only one ^^


----------



## somethinginthewind

OMG this is so me! I hate parades because of the noise. And the fear that the firefighters will spray me with water because attention makes me uncomfortable. Some guy screamed something out of his car window today & I jumped a foot and a half. NOT cool.


----------



## Ligyrophobic Girl

I can actually stand many kinds of loud noises, I have no problems with parades, I like going to rock concerts and storms don't bother me at all. The only noises that make me panic are those who have something to do with explosions. However, if they're not very loud and they are somehow controlled, I can get to deal with them; for example, baloons around me are ok as long as I know that no one is going to "make fun" popping them; and I can be near small firecrackers banging if I'm sure they're not going to become louder.

Summing up, the more I control the situation, the lower is my anxiety level. Anyway, I often can't control myself though I know what is going to happen


----------



## sweet92590

*Omg!*

Wow! You have a fear of loud noises too?!?!? OMG! I had no idea! I have a big fear and I have to sit on the side at assemblies. Wow, I thought I was the only one.... I think it's a stupid fear actually, because noise can't hurt you. But! Today I when to my school's Halloween dance. Yay! It was scary but, I am getting better. I even started dancing and I was having a great time!  I base was so bad that my heart was like thumping to the beat. :0 I am soooooo proud my myself..... but anyway, what kind of stuff do you go thou? I have soo many fears... ahhh!


----------



## millenniumman75

Our hypervigilance antennae are tuned up too high. We personalize a lot of the things that we hear around us, even when it has nothing to do with us.


----------



## moxosis

I don't think what I have is a phobia but I hate loud noises, like machines and loud people, like vacuum cleaners noise. I think it is because I can't filter sounds out, like when I am with people I hear what everyone is saying, so when someone is trying to tel me something and another person is talking I blend what they are saying .


----------



## DelicateMelodies

Yep, many types of of loud noises for me. 

Such as, crowded and loud places: festivals, parties, concerts etc. Its very quite overstimulating. 

Also when many types of noises are happening all at once. Like when its just my dog barking loudly its not such a big deal. But having a combination of my dog barking non-stop, a group of people all talking in the room at once, people-made kitchen sounds like the sink or blender are running, and small children also loudly playfully yelling to each other, and chasing each other around and around- then I am feeling overwhelmed and on edge. 

Other people talking loudly can be very bothersome to me also, or hearing noises first thing when I wake up or when I am trying to sleep. 

I also have Misophonia and I can't STAND chewing sounds or slurping sounds.


----------



## meyaj

millenniumman75 said:


> Our hypervigilance antennae are tuned up too high. We personalize a lot of the things that we hear around us, even when it has nothing to do with us.


Yeah, I do this all the time.

Especially since I seem to have trouble hearing speech a lot of the time (although my overall hearing itself seems to be fine), I hear a few select words and it's not hard to fit it into a sentence where that person was talking negatively about me, even if 99% of the time they aren't.


----------



## tea111red

oh, so many noises annoy me, especially motor noises. i got woken up this morning by some dumb truck turning on their ignition. what is worse is that they sat outside with it idling for literally 20 minutes. it was sooo awful to listen to. they should start fining people for things like that.


----------



## kikyoumiko

I'm not sure if it's a phobia, I always think you have to be scared of something to have a phobia. But I do get highly freaking irritated if I hear certain types of loud noises. Kids screaming/crying, dogs barking, rude people whispering loudly when class is in session, whatever noise that a car/motorcycle makes when they're speeding past, people being obnoxiously loud in their conversations, the beeping of a car horn, someone suddenly yelling for someone else across the room. I can't hang around my mom sometimes because she is one of those people who SMACKS really loud when eating. She also talks really loud on the phone when she's inside the house where everything is quiet and it's quite irritating!


----------



## poppygerry

i have a noise phobia , i really hate summer with all the noise , i wear earplugs most of the time , i have been out today , it got to much so came home , even in doors , in other gardens very noisey . i feel very stressed.it makes it very hard to cope , it makes me feel like ending it .


----------



## hatepickingnames

poppygerry said:


> i have a noise phobia , i really hate summer with all the noise , i wear earplugs most of the time , i have been out today , it got to much so came home , even in doors , in other gardens very noisey . i feel very stressed.it makes it very hard to cope , it makes me feel like ending it .


I think I said it before but me too...I wear earplugs in public a lot. I got some custom molded clear ones that fit down in the ear like a hearing aid and are not real visible.

Noise fatigue is very real and it wipes me out. I hate lawn mowers, horns, leaf blowers, loud PA speakers, loud music....


----------



## Belial

Ok, this is my first post. I'm so happy to found this site!  
My family thinks I'm a hypochondriac weirdo.

I really fear of the vacuum cleaner's sound, I just can't use it because I get anxiety all the time. The last time I stared the hoover about 1hour and repeated the same sentence on my mind: " It isn't loud, I can do it." After 1 hour I just suddenly stood up, and vacuumd my room. But it's so bad, because in that 1hour Mum always shouts at me and She doesn't understand how hard is it to me.

The other problem I rarely have is I feel normal, but suddenly I feel dizzy, I can't move, can't speak and I hear in my head that someone [probably my mum] shouts me very, very loudly [I have _Déjà vu _this time]. Its very bad.
I heard it's some kind of epilepsy. 
Any ideas?


----------



## Nelly

Yeah i cover my ears in the movie theater when its a horror movie they are playing ...


----------



## hatepickingnames

Nelly said:


> Yeah i cover my ears in the movie theater when its a horror movie they are playing ...


Movie theaters are far too loud usually. Like live music...it is not even at a "reasonable" level it is just extreme. When I can wear earplugs in a movie and still hear everything (even the quietest scenes) plain as day you know it's too loud.


----------



## triampat16

@68reevey: Your teacher is so nice. I wish I could help you to get through this fear too. Hope you all the best for now!


----------



## triampat16

I am working in the educational field which means I have to get involved with the school bell all the times and actually many times in a day. How can I cope with this? I am trying to concentrate on what I am now doing but I can't help feeling panic and frustrated 2-3 minutes before the bell rings. I wouldn't be nice either to cover my ears in front of the class. Please help me


----------



## LovelyOne

*I can relate.*

I have always had a sensitivity to sound but I always thought it was just that; sensitive ears. I realized I might have a fear to sound recently when someone was talking. It all just clicked. I look back, and see it now. Things like watching someone tune a guitar, blow up a balloon, listen to a loud radio, loud talking, toaster, and a lot of other sounds strikes a lot of anxiety. It hasn't been a huge burden in my life, but I think I know now where some of my anxiety comes from. Good to know that I am not alone


----------



## Insanityonthego

Omg I can't believe you are bringing this up because I'm currently with this problem and it's driving me nuts at the moment. Actually, I hate it when there are really loud noises like traffic, yelling, etc annoys the hell out of me. Also, when it's too quite it annoys me as well, hahah I'm such a paradox. I think a new ipod would fix the problem lol


----------



## Under17

I have a bit of hyperacusis but I don't think there's much of a connection here.


----------



## aBucketandaMop

not so much loud noises as people yelling really loud. i hate when people start fighting, it makes my skin crawl and increases my anxiety until it is so bad that i can't function. but mostly just when the people are yelling very loud.


----------



## iuseings

I've noticed how very easily startled and irritated I get around loud abrupt noises but I never really considered it a phobia. Well no I don't fear loud/surprising sounds but I hate the panicky reaction I get. I've always figured my sensitivity to noisejust had to do with my easily aroused sympathetic nervous system, which led to my anxiety... thanks to some environmental input. Well I can't say I've always "figured" but for the longest time I've been really aware of how sensitive I am to stimuli and how well this brings understanding to why I have anxiety.


----------



## Kon

iuseings said:


> I've noticed how very easily startled and irritated I get around loud abrupt noises but I never really considered it a phobia. Well no I don't fear loud/surprising sounds but I hate the panicky reaction I get. I've always figured my sensitivity to noisejust had to do with my easily aroused sympathetic nervous system, which led to my anxiety... thanks to some environmental input. Well I can't say I've always "figured" but for the longest time I've been really aware of how sensitive I am to stimuli and how well this brings understanding to why I have anxiety.


Same here. Sometimes I think my major problem isn't SAD but a hypersensitive, easily aroused sympathetic nervous system. Smells, Sounds, touches, people pressure, work pressure, multi-tasking, etc. It's not surprising that performance anxiety is my main problem since that is the most common fear except mine is 100 fold worse.


----------



## Zam

Fear of loud noises may happen to kids too. Recently the first graders in school feedback about too much noise in the eating hall. 

Earthlings are getting too loud. They invented machines that produces unhealthy noise levels. Workers need to use ear protection to operate them. But what about the other people around??


----------



## notMiceElf

Loud music in the car makes me anxious.. my Mom & Sister like to blare The Notorious B.I.G, and Eminem it is embarassing my Mom needs to grow up.. and the car is a piece of junk and they think they are something cool and I always ask to turn it down and they get mad.. I just hate it because it makes me feel like they are starring at me from there car.


----------



## sean88

Haha, oh man I definitely have this. I'm so jumpy at noises. I always look silly jumping out of my seat at the movies and twitching. lol


----------



## brittanayyforever22

It's so horrible... I panic around fourth of July and new years cause I know what is coming.. I miss out on so much and sometimes it effects my relationships because most people don't understand... I live in the south and so I can't hunt and it hurts cause I want to hunt with my boyfriend cause he loves to hunt.. I literally will not go out around firework holidays I stay at home and cry all night with my ipod in my ears.. as a child I was picked on badly cause part oe this phobia was hating balloons because of when they pop. I'M 19 and still get nervous about balloons. SUch a simple thing and I'm afraid of it.. I use to be a cheerleader for a top football team and a nationally ranked cheerleading squad and we had games I couldn't cheer because of fireworks or cannons.. its still hard but I know one day GOd will help me to overcome.. he has already helped a lot! At a few games I didn't know about the fireworks and didn't freak out I just held my ears and watched which is great I still wouldn't watch them willingly but I hope to one day to be able to go to Disney world and watch the fireworks at the castle in magic kingdom.. and I know one day with God and my family and my wonderful boyfriend that tries so hard and understands so much that I will be able. ANd exciting news.. I'm goin to get my first gun and get a silences so I can hunt with my boyfriend.. one thing I will be able to check off my list! :')


----------



## craigy75

Not so much a fear of loud noise but a fear of noise that I can't control. Not even all noise, just certain noises make me really anixious. Cars on the road do not bother me, trains passing by do not bother me. I live near to the main line out of Euston Station and Watford Junction. I will actually go into a room and listen out for noises that I do not like. For example people moving upstairs, neighbours playing music or having TV on loud. I will stand ther for ages trying to work out were it is coming from. 

I have even gone walking through the corridors of the flats I live in tonight to establish that someone may have had music on (not even that loud). I think they might have but it was not exactly the kind of levels that you could even think about complaining about. I would have to stand outside their front door for 5 minutes to to be certain it was them.

No one else in my family is like it. My girlfriend is not bothered, not that there is anything to even be bothered about. I am pretty sure that I invent noise in my head.

I just wish I was not this way because even I realise that it is silly. If my neighbours were anti-social freaks that had parties all the time I could understand the way I feel but the truth is I probably make as much noise as they do.

It does affect my life, last night i went to bed at 12 with my headphones on just to give me noise that I had control off. I had to be up at 5.30 this morning and I have been bloody knackered all day.

It is not even actual noise it is more the fear of it and I think I magnify any noise that I do hear to epic proportions that in reality are quite silly.


----------



## missamynapier

*Re:*

So glad I've found this, I don't feel quite as alone anymore. 

I've always been very sensitive to loud noises. It was horrible at school, I had to have my SA warn me a couple of minutes before the bells rang so that I could cover my ears.
It's also stuff like balloons, fireworks, thunder, gunshots, and even silly stuff like the kettle boiling, my phone ringing or the alarm going off and people dropping heavy stuff on the floor.

Weirdly, I like loud music, and if I know that a loud noise is going to go off at an exact time, I'm OK.

But my main thing is the fire alarm. I've been at Uni for about 4 months now, and have just came back after Christmas. I've always been wary of the fire alarm in Halls. They test it every Monday at around 11am, so I have to make sure I'm out of the flat around then. But recently, I haven't been able to sleep because of it. I lay awake in my bed for hours, just staring at the alarm and expecting it to go off.
Like, I know that fire alarms are there to save our lives, which I'm grateful for, but I really hate them.
Is there anyone else who has this problem, or have any advice on how to deal with it/get a good night's sleep?

Thanks.


----------



## laroux128900

i wouldent say i hafe a phobia of loud noises but i do get anxouis when i know they are coming. for instance in school when we were going to have a fire drill i would cover my ears untill it happened and when it did i felt like i was going to have a heart attack! also when we went to a hotel i wouldent let go of my ears because there was a fire alarm in the bathroom and three in the room itself. i was scared to go to sleep because i thought it would go off. and in the house if someone slams the cabinet or if my dog barks or my baby bro screams i would litearly jump off the seat!


----------



## CrazyCatLady

I actually just started thinking about this the other day. I've always hated loud things.

When I was little I was afraid of the vacuum cleaner. To this day I hate using it and the reason is the noise. I actually found an apartment with no carpet so I can use a nice quiet swiffer instead.

My ex boyfriend used to turn the TV up really loud and it would grate on my nerves and make me anxious, the same for his music. I really never could explain why I would get so anxious at those times but it's starting to make sense. As soon as he would pass out/leave/whatever I would turn it down really low and feel instant relief.

Crowded restaurants make me anxious because of the noise as well as the people. The beep in my ear at work when a call comes in is too loud, and if I get a call where someone is having a party or the kids are screaming it bothers me so much I want to hang up on them.

I am also made anxious by people arguing but I do not think this is due to the noise. My brother watches those court tv shows and the people will argue and the judge will yell at them and I just want to make everything better so they will stop. I can't watch that stuff, or Hell's Kitchen and such.


----------



## mollyrose

*Basketballs et al. sounds you can feel...make sense?*

I am 28 years old and as long as I can remember, I literally go into panic attacks when I hear the sound of a basketball. I once told this to a therapist and she looked at my like I was crazy. Maybe I am.

It is the weirdest thing. I can go to a basketball game or watch people on the courts. Doesn't bother me. But if you are standing near me and bouncing a ball, I literally can't handle it. It's gotten so bad I fear situations where I might encounter it. And I obsess about it. I love the beach, but fear going to the boardwalk because you can win a ball. I'm literally don't like being around adolescent boys because I think it is possible, they might bounce a ball.

I think it has something to do with the fact that I can feel the bounce somehow. Almost like the base in really loud music (which also used to bother me, but not so much anymore).

Has anyone ever experienced anything like this? Am I crazy? Is this hopeless? Please help.


----------



## meggymog

Hello everyone








I know how you all feel and it is a relief to know other people are going through it! i come close too tears sometimes because i dont want to jump when i hear a loud noise but i do, even though its off and on. I jump when a teacher suddenly shouts( and im always wanting to sit at the back incase people see me), dog barking( my grans puppy is nearly one, and sometimes im too scared to be in the same room as her even though i love her to bits! :heart a door banging, car tooting(thats where loud ipods come in usefull!! i have had this problem since i was little. i think my family know but they dont let on because they know how much i can get upset! im only 16 and i have the rest of my life ahead of me! HELPP PLEASE!
:get xxxx


----------



## meggymog

hello, im a teenager too and it has stopped me from going to fire work displays! when a baloon pops eveyone gets a fright, some by jumping and some by just getting a panic surge! i put my earphones on full blast to block out the traffic incase anyone hoots their horn! but i have learned if you try to ignore it and just think positive, it helps me alot but everyone has their own ways to solve it! i dont think theres any medicine or that to help but i do agree that it does affect your lifee cause you are constantly worrying about what if! hope ive helpedd!


----------



## atomicsquirrel

*daughter might have this..help?*

I myself don't have this fear. My 5yr old has had it since she was a baby I believe. The lawn mower,motorcycles,drums,loud music,etc forces her to freak out. She holds her ears and tries to run away from the sounds. If she feels she can't get away from the sound she goes into an anxiouty attack. We went to look at lawn mowers and when we got there she refused to even go in the store. For her to even take a shower I have to be in the bathroom with her and curtain open. Otherwise she feels she is trapt. She starts kindergarten this year and I don't know how she will react to the sound of the school bell. If anyone has any advice I would highly appreciate it.


----------



## mitchd

Thanks for this thread, I'm not the only one. I call what I have as "fear of inappropriate, repetitive neighborhood noise", boom-boom through the wall, dog barking, etc.

15 years ago I didn't have it, then I moved over the road from a couple with 2 yappy little dogs, they used to go away all the time, for many days at a time and the dogs yapped ALL night every night, and slept during the day. When I complained to the person that came around to feed them (a relative i guess) he threatened me.

That set me off for lots if other things... neighbour music, loud cars, everything... when I'm in a bad phase I sometimes freak out at my own heartbeat. I'm sure I hear things too, I am way hypervigilant, my flatmate never hears anything till I mention it. I'm slowly getting worse I think. The facilitator at an anxiety group I got to suggests it's like PTSD (post traumatic stress disorder). Possibly it is for me.

thanks, good to talk,
Mitch



craigy75 said:


> Not so much a fear of loud noise but a fear of noise that I can't control. Not even all noise, just certain noises make me really anixious. Cars on the road do not bother me, trains passing by do not bother me... I will actually go into a room and listen out for noises that I do not like. For example people moving upstairs, neighbours playing music or having TV on loud. I will stand there for ages trying to work out were it is coming from.
> 
> I have even gone walking through the corridors of the flats I live in tonight to establish that someone may have had music on (not even that loud). I think they might have but it was not exactly the kind of levels that you could even think about complaining about.


----------



## sunshine0505

Wow... I didn't know this was a part of SA. Growing up, my stepdad was verbally abusive to me and my brothers. We would be calmly watching TV, sleeping, eating or whatever... and then he would come busting in the room yelling. He has a really loud, deep voice and is very animated. It was very startling. I used to love watching fireworks shows as a young kid... but after my experience with my stepdad, I hated them! I would get so anxious trying to anticipate the next loud boom! It never really clicked until about a year ago! I hate unexpected loud noises.


----------



## Ayjay

Just found this site and it was interesting to discover that others have the same phobia. I've had a fear of sudden loud noises since as long as I can remember. The worst things for me are thunder and fireworks. They affect the whole way I live my life. I have tried medication and hypnotherapy without success. Loud music and traffic are not a problem for me, it's only those sharp, sudden noises that scare the hell out of me which includes things such as balloons, Christmas crackers, toy guns etc. If I know there will be a thunderstorm or firework party I will wear my ipod and use the music to mask the sound of the loud, sudden noises. I also find that a couple of beers settles me a little. I have recently bought a pair of ear protectors (which I haven't tried yet) to add additional protection. My solution to dealing with all the fireworks around the 5th November in the UK (which I imagine would be similar to 4th July in the US) is to leave the country for a few days, which means I can relax rather than feeling tense for most of the day. I dread summers here as I know there is a much greater chance of thunderstorms. I use an online lightning detector to let me know if there are any storms in the vicinity as well as rainfall radar charts. I am currently watching a massive thunderstorm approaching the UK from France. I can feel my hearing has become much more sensitive, my muscles tightening and a sense of nausea. At the first sound of rain the ipod goes on. It will be another sleepless night....


----------



## Jessie203

I wonder if I have this .. very interesting.
I use to have a man around who screamed at me in my ear and beat me and his voice was really loud and would come out of nowhere in a rage. When I hear a loud horn go or something I get a bit anxious. When I hear or see a man extremely angry, I hyperventilate. Grade 12 of high school a teacher did that to me because i forgot my calculator. He felt so bad he apologized throughout the year. I was embarassed because everybody saw how damaged I was...


----------



## enpyre

interesting. I don't think i have a fear of loud noises, but I really just don't like them.

like, I don't even vaccum if my ipod isnt charged. stuff like that.

on second thought i don't think I have this problem. Im just probably more annoyed by loud noises than any sort of fear. my tolerance for this sort of thing is lower i suppose.


----------



## rockyraccoon

I don't necessarily have a fear of loud noises, but I get extremely irritable over certain sounds like when people have the sniffles, when people chew their food loud, or when people try to suck the last drop out of their pop in the movie theatre, or the sound of people dragging their heals, or the sound of people breathing. But if I'm trying to do something that maintains quietness like reading a book or sleeping, I get very angry over loud noises going on outside my place. There is actually a term for getting irritable or phobic of certain sounds: its called misophonia. Misophonia is terrible to live with. I can barely go to the movies anymore, and sometimes I have to wear earplugs in my place to block out the sounds.


----------



## OldSchoolSkater

I don't know about a phobia, but loud noises really bother at times. This is why I think I'm bipolar, although I'll never go to a doctor to find out. Sometimes noises wont bother me at all, for weeks at a time even, and then some days any noise will drive me absolutely crazy. Sometimes at work the guy in the cube behind me talks on the phone and IT DRIVES ME CRAZY how loud he is. I can't concentrate, I get irritated, and yeah I just want to through something at the wall then put my hands over my ears and freak out. 

Other times though I have no trouble with loud noises in the same situations that drive me crazy at times. I'm not sure what it is, maybe just whatver is going on with me at the time?


----------



## SalAn

*therapy*

Yes but as yet I have not heard of any success with this kind of phobia, its a tricky one. If anyone out there has been cured of sudden bang phobia I AM LISTENING



steve p. said:


> Honestly it's like overcoming a fear of anything. The key is to start small and gradually work your way up to more difficult situations.
> 
> For example, if you're afraid of crowded public transportation, start riding it during very slow hours for only short periods of time - going one or two stops in the middle of the afternoon when no one else is on. Then, gradually increase the difficulty - when it's slightly more crowded, and ride it for more stops.
> 
> The same approach could be applied to overcoming a fear of loud noises. Make a list of the types of loud noises that scare you, and assign each a difficulty rating of 1-10. Once you have your list, start with the easier ones towards the bottom, and over the course of several months, make it a goal to work your way up, and to eventually face the most difficult ones near the top.
> 
> I've done this to overcome many fears, including crowded places and public speaking. It really does work... there is nothing more energizing than overcoming your fears.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## wraith

Whenever the guy living above me walks around his apartment his footsteps can be heard quite clearly and my roof vibrates. This has resulted in many a panic attack and me freaking out.

What's worse is my inability to handle the sound of high heeled shoes. The constant "click/clack" sounds will trigger immediate panic. My stomach tightens, my chest feels like it is about to burst, i sometimes get nauseous, have a hard time breathing, feel extremely trapped and that i "have to get out of here!!" all the while my heart is racing and the adrenaline pumping. I've spent several hours in an airport today and so many people wear those f'ing shoes and combine that with the flooring they've got going on over there it's a pure nightmare for me. I walk around trying not to freak out so I'll get thrown out of there having to make frequent stops where i sit down, hold my ears and try to avoid shaking (I'm sure it looks quite intelligent). And the best part.. as soon as one pair of shoes are gone, oh behold, there comes another. It's extremely debilitating, to say the least.

Edit. This is pretty much the top of my noise-iceberg and I'm so tired.


----------



## StarryNights2089

Yes,I fear loud noises also. Especially screaming and things
of that nature. I'm also terrified of thunder. x.X


----------



## Elaine1983

I also have a phobia of loud noises, anything that goes bang such as balloons, fireworks, guns, thunder, cars backfiring. Ive had this problem since I was a child and I am now 28. I try to avoid the noises but sometimes i have been put in situations where i have no choice. I feel extremely distressed and immediately put my fingers in my ears and I have to run away from the sound and I will do anything I can to get away from it. 

Apart from avoiding or putting your fingers in your ears, is there anything that can be done to get over the phobia? 

I have a passion for cars and I love attending races events etc, i usually wear ear defenders but most of the time they are not good enough. Has anyone tried electronic ear defenders which people use for shooting? I am thinking about purchasing a pair but they are very expensive, but if they work then it will be worth it for me.


----------



## missamynapier

Hey Folks, little update...

So over the summer (I somehow managed to deal with things at Uni.) I went to Turkey with my mum. We went on a day trip, and we had to sit right behind the driver of the bus. The driver would sound the horn almost constantly, and it really screwed with my anxiety. It didn't even sound like a horn though, I don't know what it was. I was quite literally jumping every two minutes, and then panicking about when the horn would go off next. It was horrible.
So my mum suggested listening to music. (I luckily had my iPod in my bag.) It completely worked; as soon as I put my headphones on and played my music, I instantly relaxed.
(I had the volume up as high as it could go, and the song was on repeat, so I pretty much had total control of what I was hearing.)

Since returning to Halls on the 3rd of September (there is, unfortunately, nowhere else for me to go...) I've been trying this with the fire alarm on a Monday. It kinda works; I'm much calmer and OK with being in the flat from 10.30am-12.00pm. I can still sort of hear the alarm, and I did kinda jump a bit today, but I'm much better than I was. 
I do freak out a little when the song begins/ends and it's quiet, but that can't really be avoided I guess...

I guess what I'm really saying is that as long as I have a louder, nicer sound that I can control, I'm OK. And as long as I focus on that one sound that I can control, it works. 
Focusing on my breathing also helps.

I hope that this is able to help you guys...It's HORRIBLE living with this.


----------



## spartan7

This is your anxiety. its like u jumpin like a crack head would, its your nerves there not calm, but if u take klonopin itll make u chilly chill chill and u wont be all jumpy when u hear loud noises.


----------



## skiingrocks

*Fear of loud noises*

Hi i am 15 and have had this phobia since i was about 3 i hate loud sudden noises such as fireworks, balloons popping, thunder, gun shots and in particular dogs barking. I live with a dog which barks quite a lot, every time he barks i jump and i hate. I always think everyone notices and looks at me and i feel really ashamed and embarrassed. I have tried many things such as medication and talking to professionals but i am still struggling today. The only thing i have found that helps and is not a healthy and sensible way to cope but i have a drink most nights now. But i hate that lying to my family and having to act totally sober. But it does help me relax and not worry as much. I know that this isn't a long term solution but i am now talking to a new physciatrist and they are helping me so i'll see how it goes.


----------



## Travis1994

I sorta have that I think. I used to go to a private Christian school and every Thursday morning we had worship service and the loud noise from the drums and all the instruments and the people clapping loud made my head tremor. The weird thing is, I shoot guns quite a bit and even the loudest of them doesn't make me flinch but when I hand my rifle over to somebody else, the anticipation of the loud noise makes my head tremor. I think it's the anticipation and a control issue knowing that I'm not the one behind the trigger and immense anticipation.


----------



## ThatKidTotallyRocks

Yeah, I wear earplugs everywhere. I thought it was just me. My family have started making up annoying superhero nicknames since my ears are so sensitive.


----------



## SarahEbos

Since I was a small child, I have had a fear of sudden, loud noises. To me it isn't loud music but sharp and sudden noises. Fireworks and the sound of balloons popping were the worst. I wouldn't attend any fourth of July parties or go to baseball games because I hated fireworks and anytime there are balloons in the room I get rely uneasy waiting for one to pop. It's hard for me because the anxiety gets so bad I have to leave IMMEDIATLY. It's a bummer for anyone who wants to do things like that with me.


----------



## Sleeves

After suffering from this since I can remember myself and turning 40 now I decided to share this. I thought I was the only person in the world having this ridiculus phobia. 

The problem is not only when I am at a loud bar or at a live concert (which I try to avoid) but also when I see an advert of a band coming to town or even worse when Xmas and Easter holidays and see adverts of events with carousels, live concerts let alone that this time of year all the stores play Xmas carols, people are happy and I am so frustrated! 

The silly thing is that when I was 17 I was a member of a band that practiced almost every other day and as a uni student I worked as a bouncer in a huge night club. 

I dont get upset when I hear sudden noises ballons popping etc but rather anxious and really afraid in live concerts etc. 

My worst is when a parade with the loud band (and the huge drum) passes right in front of where I live and you can feel the vibrations in your stomach! 

Trying to explane it I think I am afraid of the vibrations that creates thinking that evrything around will collapse. My worst nightmare is what happened on that Israeli wedding in 2001 when the floor collapsed...

I know my fear is irrationable (althgough partly confirmed in 2001) but I am like this my whole life. I still remember being 4 yrs old and wouldn't go in a folk festival and made a huge issue about it to my parents. 

The way I survive through this is that I have a drink or two and I can calm down (in bars clubs etc) but anxiety can strike me at any time of the day.

I really want to get rid of this (I also have acrophobia but dont really mind it) because it has affected my whole social life. Being a new dad now I do not want this to affect my son when he will grow up and want to go to childrens parties etc...

Is there a way out of this? Has anyone made it?


----------



## Raven6

Hi everyone,
I'm 22 years old and today was a great break through for me. I had no idea this really was something bigger. I truly discovered my fear of sudden bangs and pops to be SA by coming on here. My biggest relief is the fact, I am not alone dealing with this everyday and it is noticed.
I'm the sudden, sharp and anticipated kind for this. I didn't quite understand why gunfire, fireworks and balloons freaked me out so much. I have been dealing with it ever since I was a little kid. Nobody understood. Everyone thought I would grow out of it. My dad was a big hunter and took me on hunting trips when I was a kid. I would have liked it but, the gunfire made my life a living hell. My dad called me names and made me cry because of my retaliation of this fear. 
Now that I'm older I have more of an Opportunity to predict and avoid these events. Which is sad. Sitting home on the 4th and missing events with balloons(sometimes). Even skipping chemistry class from time to time. Parades, Circus and the list goes on and on. Now I'm a firefighter and this summer I was on a fire with propane tanks exploding and was threatened by a industrial size one. I was terrified about my life being in danger but even more about the noise. The suspense was draining me.


I will admit, this is my first time telling anybody about my fear EVER(exceptions when I was a kid)! I feel like this could be the biggest break through ever in my life!!


----------



## ryobi

I haVe this fear in movie theatres. They are so loud these days


----------



## Hiccups

There are pics of my 1st birthday of me crying to people singing happy birthday >_< I think like in crowds where it's chaotic white noise that overloads my sensors I freak out and feel a need to get away from it asap. I don't mind loud music and loud things per se I just it's the chaos factor and sound pressure. Like if I'm in a car or enclosed space it feels uncomfortable. Smoke alarms have the same effect but they're more piecing. hypersensitive?


----------



## ryobi

me too. I can listen to loud music but there is something about movie theatres all the loud noise the people the bright lights it's too much for me
But I love movies. It's Ironic-lol


----------



## The Professor

I just have a little paranoia about damaging my hearing, so I avoid loud noises at all costs. Guys in the weight room who just slam the weights on the floor...


----------



## Arti6161

*loud noise phobia*

i hate loud noises, especially balloons popping, or on the 4th of july i have to weir ear pluggs:blank


----------



## James700

I actually fear silence or places with no background noise just as much as loud noises. In ear headphones and a radio/mp3 player are a god send.


----------



## brittneyann

I had loud noises. Loud crowds, music, bangs, anything. They give me so much anxiety, it makes me feel like something horrible is going to happen.


----------



## max87

Since i was a kid i have this problem. 
I was just a baby when my parents took me to a restaurant with loud live music, i cried uncontrollaby. 
As a child, in birthday parties i would get VERY scared when ballons were popped. Not to mention fire crackers and sparklers during hollidays like New Year's Eve.


----------



## HollowTheory

I always jump out of my seat in this embarrassing twitchy spasm whenever I'm waiting in the psychiatrists office and the doc comes out and calls my name. Get startled. Every time. At my own name. Being spoken at a reasonable volume. Thank you, overactive fight or flight response and hard working adrenal glands.

Goes back to our animal instincts. Loud noise=possible threat=fear.


----------



## TaraR16

When I was in high school, kids always though it was funny to slam their books/lunch trays down as loud as possible just to see me jump so they could laugh.

I also jump when someone slams a door or startles me out of my train of thought (usually by sneaking up on me).


The loud and unpredictable is always frightening to me.


----------



## river1

I cant stand when my family decides to blast the music in the car.


----------



## pumpkin19

I too have been struggling with noise anxiety to the point that i have to wear headphone with white noise playing constantly. I've even started taking showers with them on.:no I live in an apartment complex. one level with tenents on both sides and they like to play there music with the bass turned up which is very unnerving. It really is pure hell.:blank


----------



## quietmusicman

i don't mind loud noises i just don't like when i get surprized by them


----------



## Auror Ra

*Hi ! A piece of information on how this might relate !!!*

Hi Everyone !

About the effect of loud noises ! Imagine yourself out hunting in stone-age ! SUDDENLY - THERE'S A LOUD ROAR ! You immediately jump into foliage and then save yourself by climbing high up into a tree ... before you breathe comfortable again. Whew !!! ................ Now, part of that is still wired into us{yes! on the genetic level} simply 'coz{you guessed it} - it helped survival .....of the species. So being startled at a loud noise is actually normal to start with here. The bigger fear - is that of embarrassment. Nobody likes being embarrassed ofcourse. I suggest that one starts with feeling 'not so threatened' at a loud noise, even if it startled one initially and focusing on something else as soon as possible.{If one takes the attitude of taking oneself a bit lightly... e.g. - "Hah ! that startled me.." and moves on ....... all the more better !} Tell me whaddya think 

Regards.


----------



## HackerZC

I don't have the patience to read through the entire thread, but I just wanted to say that this sounds like a symptom of PTSD.


----------



## Jax

I am afraid of outside noise when I am at home. It is making me agrophobic. At work or society I am fine but if the neighbours play the stereo or I hear the thud of a football, I panic. I think it is because I was attacked physically once when I asked next door to turn their music down. I did try to talk to the new neighbours about my problem but they were far from sympathetic, and I was left feeling like more of a loser then ever.


----------



## iristhegiantess

Hi everyone. I'm glad I found this thread because I suffer from a fear of loud noises, particularly sudden noises (fireworks, gunshots, thunder). I do believe that it is the sudden noise more so than the noise itself that bothers me, but I can't deny that the noise in general is still scary. :afr

I've had this problem since I was about 4 (I'm almost 20 now). My mother says that when I was a toddler, I was able to enjoy watching my brothers pop fireworks, but that drastically changed. My solution is that I lock myself up in a room and turn on a fan, some music, and the T.V. to try to block out the sound.

My immediate reaction upon first hearing the noises is to stick my fingers in my ears. When I was younger I used to cry from the pain and frustration. Now, I don't cry from the pain, but even when it isn't the time of year for fireworks, I get frustrated and cry because I want to be like my brothers, able to enjoy life. My parents have tried to be supportive, but now that I'm an adult, they seem to be more and more irritated by this "problem". I don't want to spend the rest of my life like this, but I'm afraid it's a problem that can't be fixed. :blank

What do I do?


----------



## stel230

I am not sure, however, I am in the same boat. I think people should get together on this. There are support groups for all SA sufferers, but I think there should be some for this particular type of SA. It would be nice if we could all get together during the noisiest holidays--like a retreat-- and work on our fears while not feeling so alone. Just a thought... I am dreading the fourth also.


----------



## stel230

Why is there so little support? When I try to google this issue, I find nothing--except for articles on pets. Nothing on hypersensitivity in humans!


----------



## Deserted

I definitely have this, yes. :afr


----------



## laurelisavantgarde

I'm terrible with sudden noises. I can't be in the same room with balloons or I will go crazy. Also, I leave the room when I put something in the toaster...the anticipation of waiting for it pop back up terrifies me.


----------



## ScienceGuy

I am absolutely terrified of anything that goes bang. I'll be hiding tomorrow for 4th of july fireworks. To the extent that if I had to go to the town show, I might literally pass out due to fear. I'm way too embarrassed about it to tell anyone, though.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Loud noises are pretty upsetting, as a child I avoided birthday parties for fear of balloons (and clowns). As an adult I work nights so noises are especially troublesome. One day I was dead asleep when all of the sudden the power company was drilling into the side of my (brick) building to lay wiring. What a noise! It was the loudest thing I ever heard in my life and went on for literally an hour. Thought I was gonna have a heart attack.


----------



## ScienceGuy

I managed to go outside and watch the fireworks from about a mile away. It was far enough that the noise wasn't actually hard to deal with, but I was still a bit uncomfortable. Last year I didn't even go outside. Maybe next year I'll go a bit closer. Baby steps, right? I still can't even imagine how terrified and scared I would be being up close. It would be even harder than confronting any aspect of my social anxiety by a lot.


----------



## Monophobic

*Dang balloons.*

Yeah, I have this too. I can't have balloons at any birthday party, being in fear that they'll pop and having a panic attack, also because when they do pop I can't breathe and I pass out because of fear. Also I can't listen to a blender or I'll start crying and having a panic attack. Another thing is I can't do laundry very often unless I have earplugs because when I start the laundry machine I freak out. :no

This is affecting me very badly. Try using earplugs as much as you can, and try to stay away from all those loud noises in the world. I hope this helps.


----------



## Reena

The sound of slamming doors triggers anxiety for me. 

When I was a child, my parents were very strict and disciplined me with violence. I was routinely slapped and had objects thrown at me if I messed up a chore or didn't do it up to their standard. When my parents came to "discipline" me they would slam doors open and shut to get to where I was in the house and I knew that I was going to get hit... and this has stayed imprinted on me. Going through boot camps and having the drill instructors throw open doors to come get at us... only ingrained this trigger more. 

Any place that has heavy doors that open and slam shut, even by regular strangers who I know won't harm me... I still have flashbacks, anxiety and feel nauseous.


----------



## soupbasket

^ I hate the sound of slamming doors as well. Hate the sound of cupboards and drawers being slammed. 

I can't wait to relocate within the following year. I've been living in area close to AF base for almost a year now. The air traffic freaks me the **** out.


----------



## Mea

Crying/screaming babies and vacuum cleaners make me extremely anxious. I don't know if I'm afraid of those noises, but I have to leave the area asap. I guess I'm more afraid of flipping out in public because of those noises.


----------



## ChrissyQ

I can't stand the noise of my upstairs neighbor in my apartment just his daily living noises are SO LOUD VACUMING WALKING AROUND clanging banging uhg!


----------



## jummy125

I want to get advices for noise surgery anybody can help me about it


----------



## jummy125

I want to get advices for noise surgery anybody can help me about it
http://www.nutritionforhealth.com/products/viewdetails/9


----------



## AJbangphob

*lound noise fear*

Hi everyone... although it is so horrible to know you also go through this, it is comforting to know im not alone. I have a fear of loud noises- in particular, loud bangs...If i know its coming I build up so much anticipation and anxiety I have panic attacks, and most recently been unable to do my job. I am in the Army and have only recently began to suffer from this. Does anyone have any coping mechanisms they could recommend, because explosives are incredibly loud :yes


----------



## wootmehver

A loud knock on my front door. Who is it??? Cops? Creep? A Criminal?

And just thinking about it makes it tougher to relax at home. 

I can be taking a shower and thinking about getting a knock at the door and feel uncomfortable.


----------



## livingthetruth

Calamity said:


> I'm very sensitive to all noise, not just loud noises. I get very irritated by the sound of eating/drinking, snoring, dogs barking, children crying/screaming, tapping or any other repetitive noise. It can get so bad that I usually have to leave the room or escape some other way. I'm not sure why I am so sensitive or if it is related at all with my anxiety. All I can say is I am very thankful for ipods and noise dampening headphones. :yes


 I too am highly sensitive to noises (and odors, like perfume and the smell of cleaning stuff). It seems as if everywhere around me there is a noise campaign! I'll go outside to smoke and within a couple minutes it seems like every neighbor has decided to go out and pound in a few nails! And it feels like an assault to me.

And amen to ipods!


----------



## BrookeyTheRed

*School Sucks because of loud noises*

I'll be sitting in class and I know the bell is about to ring, but still when it rings, I almost jump out of my skin. In one of my classes, the teacher literately teaches by screaming. She screams all the time. My issue with this is that my left ear is extremely sensitive to any noises, which is part of my problem. Her screaming in my ear makes me cringe. It gives off a ringing sensation and makes me dizzy.

Another HUGE problem I have is when I go to the bathroom. I'll go to the bathroom and the bathroom we have at school, is very silent and barely anyone goes to the bathrooms in that specific building. I'll go to the bathroom alone and when I flush the toilet, I have to plug my ears and close my eyes and think of something happy.

It's been so bad that one time I didn't plug my ears, I flushed and walked out of the stall. As soon as I was out of the stall, I started freaking out and looking all around me. There are a lot of mirrors, and when noises are so loud, I get paranoid and I feel as if someone is standing right behind me.. I feel as if I'm vulnerable and someone is about to attack me.


----------



## alhxx

I I have the same problem.and the worst thing is, that I phisically jump. I nearly fall off my chair. Even if someone around me coughs or sneezes I have a massive fit in my seat. I started jumping so often now that I either wear earplugs,or constantly lean on my hand plugging one of my ears shut to muffle the sound.I get so anxious that someone is going to notice and laugh (which has happened many times). I am constantly moving around in my seat so that if someone makes me jump it's not so obvious.


----------



## PickleNose

I'm not afraid of them if I'm expecting them. Sudden noises usually make me jump.


----------



## ttum

*Thank God*

I'm so happy I've found this forum. I've been miserable all my life with this fear. 4th of July and New Years is Horrible! I even have difficulty talking about it or typing this. At least I know I'm not alone.
I would love to hear of anyone that has a cure for this.
I tried therapy and the best I got to was being able to blow up a balloon and pop it myself. Perhaps something about control. But that took months to get to that point. It seemed I had keep "practicing". I got frustrated because I couldn't get any further.
Now I'm worse. Sometimes just someone snapping their gum bothers me.


----------



## catlailee

i sometimes get scared of loud noises but not all the time. only certain times. especially when im asleep during a drive and the music is just barley to where u can hear it but to me when im asleep its so loud that i start sweating and it scares me and wakes me up. there are also times where ill be in the shower and the music is on blast but ill be fine but other times ill just have the music to where you can just barley hear it and it scares me. like ill start panicking and my heart would be racing and id rush to turn the music off. i think i just fear that something might happen and i won't be able to hear it??? i have no clue but it is not a good feeling. :um


----------



## JamesM2

I used to fear balloons because I always get a big fright when they pop. I'm better about it now, but I still don't really like them. I also hate when we get an email at work saying they are about to test the fire alarm, because then I have to brace for the noise, and sometimes it's ages between the warning email and when it actually happens - sometimes it takes so long that it's impossible to just keep sitting there bracing myself so I have to relax and try and forget about it and of course the inevitable eventually happens - the alarm blasts, I jump and people laugh. 

It's not just surprise sounds either - I also really really hate sounds like loud cars or motorcyles going past or revving, or ambulances going past with their siren on full blast - it just seems to set off some sort of internal panic in me that doesn't go away until the noise subsides.


----------



## littlemissbashful

I freak out over loud noises as well like balloons popping and when things crash to the ground and make a loud noise. I get startled really,really easily!!


----------



## IcoRules

Loud noises don't really get to me if I'm expecting them, but if it's something unexpected it can really startle me. Even not so loud things like the phone ringing or someone dropping a book on the floor can scare me if I'm extra anxious.


----------



## iwbaotfa

Hey There!
Even though my post is going to be very long, I'm suggesting that you read it because it might help you... (Even if you don't have the EXACT same problem as I have). But remember that I'm not a professional; I'm just sharing my experience with you.
I'm 20 years old and all my life I've been afraid of sudden loud noises (balloons, thunder storms, fireworks, firecrackers, gun shots, slamming doors...). I just recently discovered that other people have this anxiety too, I really thought that I'm alone in this, and finding out it's a pretty common problem calmed me down a little.
My mom told me it started when I was 3 years old, we went to the theater to watch a show and in the middle of it there was a loud gunshot (part of the show). Of course I was very afraid and I started to panic, I went out of the theater and refused to come back inside, even when the usher tried to convince me there won't be any more noises...
Ever since then I was afraid of noises.
Up until today I'm anxious around balloons and fireworks... In the cinema I'm always covering my ears when I know that a loud noise is going to come out and I'm still anxious being in theater shows. My fear of thunderstorms reduced a little, but I'm still uncomfortable with it.
2 years ago I joined the army (an obligation in my country for boys and girls), and as a part of my training I had to fire a gun. That day I experienced a pretty bad panic attack for the first time in my life... Eventually, I got used to the noise a little bit and got over it somehow (nobody in the army really cares, you know&#8230; I HAD to get over it somehow), but it sure was a difficult day for me.
This anxiety never really bothered me in the everyday life, until March of last year. In our country we have a holiday, where the children like firing firecrackers. They usually do it for about a week and it's never really that loud, but last holiday those children did it for about a month (This is illegal to sell it in my country but they still do it&#8230 and it was much louder and much scarier. I was really afraid and panicked; I felt anxious and depressed every day, ever since I woke up until I went to sleep (and I tried to sleep as much as I could just so I won't have to deal with it).
After that unbearable experience I decided that I don't want to keep living my life this way. I WANT THE FEAR TO GO AWAY. I WANT TO STOP BEING AFRAID. So I decided to go to therapy. I knew that part of the therapy will be a cognitive therapy, but part of it has to be to gradually experience the fear.
During the therapy I understood that we are unable not to feel fear. Fear is part of our life, fear can keep us safe in dangerous situations, fear is an emotion like any other emotion, and to be afraid is HUMAN. I realized I was expecting too much from myself; I expected not to be afraid at all, not to jump when I hear sudden loud noise (Some of you said that it's embarrassing and I feel this way too when I jump out of panic around people&#8230. I was expecting to act like it doesn't bother me at all, but it actually bothers EVERYONE, even "normal" people. Nobody hears a loud noise and thinks "Hmm&#8230; It's so nice and soothing&#8230;", because being afraid is a natural response. It is not natural to expect ourselves not to be afraid at all - being actually AFRAID OF THE FEAR ITSELF.
I'm still in the middle of the process, and I'm learning to accept the fear and I'm trying to face it.
I really suggest you that if you can do it, you should go to therapy (of course if the anxiety interferes with your everyday life), but if you can't I have a few tips for you:
- Try asking yourself questions: why am I afraid? Is it really that frightening? Doesn't it bother everyone? Don't I have a natural response to this kind of situation?
- Try lowering your expectations from yourself. YOU'RE NOT PERFECT. NOBODY'S PERFECT. If you hear a loud noise you are going to jump or even scream and you're going to be afraid, and that's A NORMAL RESPONSE and A NORMAL FEELING.
- And the most important thing of all - DON'T BE AFRAID OF YOUR FEARS because that's what makes you anxious and holding you back.
I know it's easy said than done, but I'm doing it and I'm not running away - I'm motivated to change my life and to have a better life, where I'm accepting my fears and not hiding from them. Sure, it's not an easy thing to do, actually it's very hard sometimes, but it's POSSIBLE. And I believed that it's valid for any kind of anxiety and fear.​I hope I helped even a little bit and I really want to hear if you're doing something to deal with it, and maybe you can even give me some good advices. Always remember that you have much more strength than you think you have.
Oh and sorry if my English is not the best, it's not my native language&#8230;​​


----------



## Zack

Daddy doesn't like loud noises.


----------



## Nilrem

Anyone scared of drum solos?


----------



## shaddon1

I have lived with a fear of fireworks, gunshot noise, or any explosives all my life. I know wearing earplugs help....they muffle the noise, and give me some sense of security. I don't know how to get over it, since I've had it all my life. I just deal with it, and try not make a big deal out of it.


----------



## Aylintun

Thank God, im not alone. 
Actually i havent seen many people like me, so i thought, this is something wrong with me. I react unexpected noises more than anything. Especially in class, if someone sneeze, cough, call my name, drop a pencil etc. i jump off my chair. And many people thinks its funny. Well it isnt. 
It bothers me to react like that in every SINGLE time. Even if i ask my mom for something while im studying and she puts it on my desk, i jump. Or baloons or fireworks. It doesnt matter if i knew it or find it not-scary. I just dont think about it. So i dont think thats a phobia. Im left handed, so if theres a big drama back in my childhood that must be it. And its killing me not to know, why this is happening. 
Anyway thanks everyone for sharing


----------

